# Shipping container shelters



## shirls

We have brought for our retirment 140 acres,, nice and rural, so that we can be self sufficent , run a few cattle, and hide away if things get bad. It already has a shed on t that has been made into a house, very cozy, but is a shed although it has flushing toilet and power and so on. We are thinking of building something more secure, that we can utilize in the mean time and use as a shelter if needed. We are thinking of using shipping container, lifted a foot of the ground and totally cover with concrete blocks.
Would it be fire proof, ie. insulated from the heat by the concrete blocks?cyclone proof?because its so heavy. We are hoping because we are building it off the ground to have a trap door and a tunel off into the bush making an exteral exit. Would it be bullet proof, any ideas and thoughts welcome.


----------



## Herbalpagan

Shipping containers are rapidly becoming a popular means of raising a shelter. The green channel just did a story on how people are using them in traditional neighborhoods as ultra modern, but somewhat "green" building materials. They are still reasonably priced and if nothing else, would make an excellent storage space for extra preps. A search on google should bring you lots of results on how to get them and use them.


----------



## Canadian

They are really handy. The Canadian army uses them in Afghanistan. They work out of the containers until they can build a concrete bunker shell around the container. Then they have a fortified container. People have been making buildings out of the old containers like this one.


----------



## dukman

Here is a couple suggestions to build it as sturdy as possible while not burying it...

>Cover the container in a Tyvek type water barrier. Start at the bottom, overlap as you go up. Lots of mortar and grout... seal the bricks tight. This should help make it sturdy even against hurricane force winds. 

>Fill the centers of the concrete blocks with gravel or sand. Make the bricks 2 layers deeps to help with penetration of small arms if you are worried about that. Interlock some of the bricks from the inner and outer wall.

>The insides of the container will need to be reinforced to support the weight of bricks on top of it. The bricks underneath will probably have to be 3 rows deep to support the weight without breaking. Remember to install any large interior items such as furniture, latrine, and water storage barrels before sealing the container up.

>Make sure you stash a couple extra bricks underneath to seal up your entrance. Cover it from the outside with a piece of plywood to keep critters out of there in the meantime. Plant lots of foilage all around so the entrance is better concealed. I might even make some small walls underneath to hide behind if you are worried that attackers might find your entrance. The hole to get into the container should be at the far end away from the entrance.

>You need ventilation... maybe running two pipes out the side, then down through the holes in the concrete block, then away from the structure. One for inlet, the other for outlet. I would make them separate from the entrance in case anyone saw you come in the entrance.

EDIT: Just realized you mentioned external entrance... make sure it is well hidden... and I would make a second one


----------



## Magi

Im not so sure they are bulletproof. The army used (may still) something similair to this. We called them Conexes, I heard of a Bn Hq set up in one and it got all shot up, several died. Im not sure it would be Cyclone proof either, if a Cyclone is anytihng like a Tornado it could get lifted off its foundations and dropped several feet away.

Sorry i missed the part that u were covering it with cement blocks.


----------



## shirls

Thanks for the feed back , its given me somthing to think about, suppose the concret blocks...would insulate enough for it to stay cool, we have on on our back cottage we use for a spare bedrooom and it gets hell hot in summer.


----------



## Expeditioner

Dukman had some great ideas. The bricks, concrete blocks and sand will do more to stop bullets than the steel. Bullets can those containers and you could have bullets ricocheting on the inside. The bricks and concrete should also help insulate the container from fire. Otherwise you might end up being in a big dutch oven. I would build a trap door into the floor of the container that is bolted/secured from the inside.

Also make sure you have thoroughly cleaned out (scrubbed and rinsed) the container. There is a good chance that the container may have had numerous applications of fungicides and pesticides.


----------



## almac

here's an interesting idea:
YouTube - BATTLEBOXcivilian = Shows Way for Military Uses dynmicpara


----------



## allen_idaho

What you could do is simply modify the container slightly and use dirt. This would be similar to using hesco barriers, which are basically just large square sandbags capable of stopping everything from gunfire to car bomb explosions. 

Here is what I would do. 

1. Position the shipping container where I want it to sit permanently. 

2. Add steel reinforcement beams between the floor and ceiling to provide extra resistance to pressure.

3. Weld on steel plates to the top and sides of the entrance, to provide a channel for your cover dirt.

4. Waterproof the container. This can be done with plastic sheeting or spray on materials such as rubberized asphalt or liquid polyurethanes. 

5. Cover with dirt. For maximum safety, you will probably want at least 4 feet of dirt on average covering the top and sides. This should give ample protection from anything that gets thrown at you on 4 sides from a wild fire, to a hurricane, to gunfire and explosives. 

6. Now all you need to do is reinforce the entrance from attack. I would probably go with several inches of steel or possibly a wall of concrete blocks. And a very strong door to keep you safe.

7. Grow some grass. I don't mean drugs. I mean plants some grass seed on your dirt mound. This will keep the dirt secured in place and dramatically reduce the amount of maintenance you will need to do.


----------



## allen_idaho

To illustrate what I mean, I made up a couple of images. Forgive the crudeness of the model. 

You will see that this container has 3 beams installed to provide extra strength. 

You will also see the channel around the entrance which will keep the dirt away from your entrance. This is so heavy rains wont cause mud to spill over in front of your door.


----------



## BasecampUSA

allen_idaho said:


> To illustrate what I mean, I made up a couple of images. Forgive the crudeness of the model.
> 
> You will see that this container has 3 beams installed to provide extra strength.
> 
> You will also see the channel around the entrance which will keep the dirt away from your entrance. This is so heavy rains wont cause mud to spill over in front of your door.


*As a civil engineer who has built 2 of these*, (plus one out of a railroad car), I can tell you that the 3 "columns" you have shown there - (not beams) is inadequate for reinforcing containers for an earth-covered shelter.

We ran a complete structural analysis on a 40' corten steel shipping container back in 2008. You can't bury them safely, but you can _cover_ them. (I know there is an article of someone placing one in an excavated rock hole somewhere on the net, but that particular one isn't _backfilled_, so it's OK.

Just to prove I'm not just blowing smoke, here is one of the projects:


----------



## VUnder

Yes, but he can put the three posts and a beam on top of them running longitudally and pour a re-bar reinforced concrete top and take the posts out if you want, after the concrete is set. Build shelves down each wall, out of angle iron, and you will have posts and little side trusses the entire length along the sides to prevent caving after backfill. Weld the shelf posts to the floor and the ceiling, the support from the wall to the posts being welded also. There are many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## backlash

Magi said:


> Im not so sure they are bulletproof. The army used (may still) something similair to this. We called them Conexes, I heard of a Bn Hq set up in one and it got all shot up, several died. Im not sure it would be Cyclone proof either, if a Cyclone is anytihng like a Tornado it could get lifted off its foundations and dropped several feet away.
> 
> Sorry i missed the part that u were covering it with cement blocks.


A cyclone is a synonym for hurricane


----------



## questor

Cover the sides of your container with . . .

Earthbag Building Index

then put some reenforced 'beams across the top and cover.

A colleague used burlap bags filled with a cement, stone and sand mix. He didn't use a container but covered several Geodesic Domes we built.
Dome, plywood, Rinoliner type material, Tyvex (1/4 overlap) from the bottom up. Then the "sandbags". After a layer of bags were put in place,
that layer was well soaked then two strands of barbed wire on top of it, then another layer of "sandbags".
Last spring he blew on some dirt and grass seed.


----------



## Diego2112

This has given me GREAT ideas.

There's a little plot of land just up from where I'm at-it's not really big, but it's got a STEEP hill along the frontage. Containers can be had for just under what the land costs.

In a SERIOUS :shtf: situation, that could make a nice, secure, safe, unnoticed bunker. Couple'o'three of 'em in a row, side by side, with some corrugated steel pipe type bunker structure under 'em for an escape. 

Or something like that-a bit buzzing right now, not going to lie.


----------



## bunkerbob

shirls said:


> We have brought for our retirment 140 acres,, nice and rural, so that we can be self sufficent , run a few cattle, and hide away if things get bad. It already has a shed on t that has been made into a house, very cozy, but is a shed although it has flushing toilet and power and so on. We are thinking of building something more secure, that we can utilize in the mean time and use as a shelter if needed. We are thinking of using shipping container, lifted a foot of the ground and totally cover with concrete blocks.
> Would it be fire proof, ie. insulated from the heat by the concrete blocks?cyclone proof?because its so heavy. We are hoping because we are building it off the ground to have a trap door and a tunel off into the bush making an exteral exit. Would it be bullet proof, any ideas and thoughts welcome.


 Here is a great way to build...
BB


----------



## JoKing

If you are containing your container, why not go James Bond and use a van trailer?


----------



## JoKing

BasecampUSA said:


> As a civil engineer who has built 2 of these, (plus one out of a railroad car), I can tell you that the 3 "columns" you have shown there - (not beams) is inadequate for reinforcing containers for an earth-covered shelter.
> 
> We ran a complete structural analysis on a 40' corten steel shipping container back in 2008. You can't bury them safely, but you can cover them. (I know there is an article of someone placing one in an excavated rock hole somewhere on the net, but that particular one isn't backfilled, so it's OK.
> 
> Just to prove I'm not just blowing smoke, here is one of the projects:


A Seabee would span the top with poles or logs, backfill/compact in lifts, and crack open a beer in between each lift so he could keep track. The skin is the only part that is vulnerable to the weight and the logs will provide the necessary support for the dirt.


----------



## fedorthedog

I would consider some type of in ground anchor and wire tie the container down in an area where wind could be a problem. It is done with mobile homes and appears pretty simple.


----------



## JoKing

fedorthedog said:


> I would consider some type of in ground anchor and wire tie the container down in an area where wind could be a problem. It is done with mobile homes and appears pretty simple.


That's a good idea for an out building but, if your going to harden it properly, Katrina's gonna run home crying whether or not you use the straps.


----------



## Bodyguard

*Bulletproof shipping containers*

Bodyguard Armoring armors shipping containers against 7,62 NATO rifles and these will easily defeat wind blown storm debris. Check out their website for more information about them and their bulletproof shipping containers.


----------



## SHauk

*conex*

The truth of the matter is that conex type containers will stop M-16 bullets, but not .30 caliber types. In addition, they have latches on the outside, but not the inside. Making one for the inside are easy, but you must remove the outside latches so that you cannot be sealed in your "tomb". Also, if you survive the problem/cataclysm, will there be a world that you can come back to and survive? A good conex should not need extensive reinforcing. They can probably handle 4-8 inches of concrete on them. As for bricks on the outside, make sure they are bricks and not cinder block. To give you an example, as a Marine, my gunny (a younger man than myself) wanted to compare a 7.62 (.308) nato round to the m-16 (5.56). At one hundred yards, I blasted a solid block of cement cast during WW2, with 50 shots and reduced it to powder. The m-16 had barely chipped a similar, adjacent block. A further example would be that I fired an M-14 at a scrap piece of armor plating (from an armored car of WW2 vintage) from fifty feet. The resulting hole was a cleaner hole than a drill would have made. The ammo was NOT armor piercing. I hope this helps your plans. As for hiding, remember, one person can keep a secret, but can 2? The best hideout is just that, hidden, with no obvious entrance. If intruders don't know you are there, what is there to intrude upon? Escape tunnel is good idea, and depending on how much weight is on it, corrugated plastic conduit may make a good tunnel. Worry more about air quality and filtering capability for your conex shelter. You need a protected ventilator and filter. By protected, I mean an enemy would have to expend more effort than desireable to sabotage it. Most shelters available can be cut into or blasted.
I have trained to do that , and worst of all, the materials needed are readily available and need no permit to purchase, and there are people who would not hesitate to use disrupt your life. Always have back-up as far as interior defensive points. Another consideration is to leave a "phony" shelter that is easy to find, complete with some supplies (poisoned or not). Like the lizard that can drop its tail to distract a predator, hide your real shelter, but sacrifice some shelter to intruders. Keep an observation point to watch the bait in case these enemies decide to settle in permanently. As for pets, and their prep, which many people have talked about, I have made warm vests/coats that have detachable pockets which will hold 3-4 days of kibble for my dogs. The vests distribute the weight over the dogs' shoulders, but don't interfere with their movement, are waterproof, warm, and made of camouflaged material on the outer layer and natural colors on the inside. As my bug-out bags have a similar amount of rations, I am treating my animals as I treat myself.


----------



## geoffreys7

My son recently sent me these pictures he found on the net;


























































































































































More Pics at;

http://www.mtnsh.com/5224


----------



## liamsdeely

Have You considered digging a big hole and putting your container in, tunnels would be easier, it would be less conspicuous, hurricane proof (I think), bullet proof (except the top but it's better than bullet proofing all sides to just put some dirt on the roof, it would be warmer. Just an idea, please be nice about it.


----------



## shirls

Great photos geoffreys7. Wow I've had some great feedback. So far among our other projects we haven't done anything. Ok have property and have shipping container, full of lots of preps but that's it. Our land is very boggy at certain times of the year so we are definitely not able to bury it. Still thinking about rising it slightly and digging a small bit out , to at least get into and fire shots back through a few little holes if we had to, via the trap door. I will concrete and rock the base area. Leaving some ventilation points. I'm thinking also this area could contain a small chemical toilet..... That way toilet area is separate, and yes this would have bolts on the inside. I am loving the feed back and will post photos when we finally get started.


----------



## NaeKid

I just found another idea on the "shipping-container" living-quarters idea...






Interesting concept!

And something a little more mobile:


----------



## SimpleJoys

Take a look at earth bags. You'd have to waterproof your container (just as you would with concrete blocks), but it might be cheaper and more bullet resistant, especially if your soil has a lot of clay content, or at least that's what I've read. With the earth bags, you could also make a less hard-edged, squared-off shape, which would be easier to camouflage.

I've been reading about container housing for a while now--it looks like a cheap and sturdy alternative. The various tiny house websites and blogs have some nice ideas about making spaces like that pleasant. I really like your trap door idea.

Chemical toilets get awfully stinky. You might want to look into the Lovable Loos (basically a bucket and sawdust). The bloggers I follow who have them are very happy with them.


----------



## Buffalo444

How big would one be able to build a shelter like this? what would a buried ones resistance to nuclear fallout be?


----------



## Fridge

I buried 2 storage units giving me 800 sq ft. Modified doors and escape hatch with 3 vents. Completely energized with Solar or Honda Generators. I did encase the entire underground system in concrete with 6 inches on the sides and 12 inches top side setting on an independent slab with a french drain system that will actually feed into a water tank for extra water if needed.


----------



## dadmoonbunny

*Did not see this*

Every shelter, Ammo dump, etc that I have seen has a "double L" or "double right angle" enrance. I did not see this mentioned in any of the posts on this thread. Not only does this help with security, It will, or should help, with mitigating blast damage, high winds, and light security during night ops.


----------



## LargoMike

allen_idaho said:


> 6. Now all you need to do is reinforce the entrance from attack. I would probably go with several inches of steel or possibly a wall of concrete blocks. And a very strong door to keep you safe.


This may be stupid but could a large (House door sized) safe door be modified for the entrance?


----------



## LargoMike

Canadian said:


> They are really handy. The Canadian army uses them in Afghanistan. They work out of the containers until they can build a concrete bunker shell around the container. Then they have a fortified container. People have been making buildings out of the old containers like this one.


Those containers run 3 to 4K, right?


----------



## questor

I've seen them as low as 1200 and as high as 5K, depending. Back about 12/15 years ago a buddy of mine picked up 30 of them for 36K.


----------



## weedygarden

*shipping container apartment buildings*

Several decades ago I lived in Williston, North Dakota. It is in the Bakken Basin where there is always some oil or gas boom going on and there is never enough rooms or places to live. I know many people who lived in their cars, pitched a tent or in pickup campers because that was all there was.

For a while, I lived in an interesting apartment building. I was told that it had been built out of shipping containers. There were two buildings built beside each other and each building had 4 units on the first floor and 4 units on the second floor. You could tell they were odd because there was a certain hollowness when you walked in the hallway. I certainly have no idea of how many containers were used, but I imagine 4 containers side by side with a second level of the same on top, a container on the end of those 4 with a second on top and the same 4 side by side with another layer on top facing into the other side of the perpendicular pair. Ten containers per floor, 20 per building, 40 for 2 buildings.That means that 2 containers were used for each apartment and each apartment had 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms. They were not large, but they were adequate.

The owner was kind of a scoundrel and had all of the building wiring wired into one of the apartment units in each building. Anyone who lived in unit 1 ended up paying extremely high utility bills because they were paying for power to the washers, dryers, hallway heat and lights.


----------



## weedygarden

*Storage Containers used as caches*

I have been reading Big Bear's blog for a number of years and he had 2 different posts about setting up shipping containers, filling them up with preps, and then padlocking or even welding them shut so that they will be protected on your retreat. His posts tell of his now former place in southern 
Colorado. His place was in an area that had been "developed" somewhat. The land had been divided into 5 acre lots. For $5,000, give or take, you could get a place and either live there or set up your retreat.

His post http://www.bearridgetradingpost.com/page/15/ tells of a group that comes out and breaks into these shipping containers. They come out a couple times a year with young men who do a search of the area, looking to see whether there is anyone around to protect the places or not.

A shipping container, like anything, is as secure as the most determined thief allows it to be. Evidently cutting torches have been used to get into them.


----------



## Pixelphoto

they currently sell for 2,000 u.s. dollars for the 20 ft ones 2,500 for the 40 ft ones in Georgia where I am.
I just bought one a month ago.
free delivery within 40 miles of the place i bought from 100 dollars in the tri county area.


----------



## PFCHAWK

I can get the link to post but has anybody looked into what is called Concrete Canvas Shelters??? I've looked into this and they are made in UK but I found out they have the same material being sold in US!!!??!!! Any body have any input.


----------



## questor

I looked into them. If I remember correctly, for my general location, snow load and high wind were a factor. We do get the occasional tornado around here. As there is no real underlying support structure, I didn't want to trust burying or even burming them. However I did try saturating burlap, industrial cloth and few other things, in a cement and latex paint slurry. Draped or attached onto a supporting structure, I used kiddy geodome jungle gyms, I got real good results with layering the industrial cloth. I ended up going a different route, though.


----------



## dataman19

NaeKid,
Nice find....
..
Reminds me of the S530 shelters...
....
The US Military (In fact the British, US, German, and Canadian Military) have expandable rigid shelters just like this (but simpler).
..
The US S530 shelter comes in two transportable shelter. One shelter provides a common panel (to go between the two boxes), the other provides a floor panel (same arrangement, it just lays down between the shelters and provides a floor).
The two end panels for the walls between the two boxes are both carried attached to the two shelter boxes (two shelters that are independent, but each carries one wall and a roof/floor panel to make one really large shelter when combined).
..
These shelter are used as mobile command posts (because they are like 28 feet by 25 feet when combined), maintenance shelters and even admin shelters.
...
The two boxes are road dolly transportable (the wheels are attached to each end on the 10'10" wide by 28'9" long boxes) to provide wheels to tow it to its destination.
..
Then the shelters are jacked down onto floor jacks which are leveled with each other and aligned to allow the shelters to be combined.
...
These shelters are air transportable (two will fit into a C130 cargo plane, along with the ECU/Generator support pallet (also road haul transportable).
...
The shelters are made from aluminum panels that have honeycomb cores to provide an insulated and sturdy panel. They have all the power hook ups and ECU/Climate Control Hook Ups, and even access ports for things like radio antenna wiring and telephone cabling.
...
The technology has been used since the 1940's - so it isn't new.
...
But it is really handy, and neat.


----------



## sleepy

I would definitly heed the above advice about covering the container. We use these for storage at my workplace and they become unbearably hot in the summer. It routinely exceeds 120 degrees and is unbearable to be inside one for more than a few minutes. An air conditioner was installed in one to protect more perishable items, but the temp still was in the high 80's low 90's most of the time.


----------



## BillS

I could see getting a couple of shipping containers and getting them ready to live in. Then when it gets close to hitting the fan you have someone you know transport them along a logging road to public or corporate land by a stream or river that's far from any city or town. You'd have to take some time to find the right place beforehand.

I could see putting them on your own land in a wooded area where it gets shade in the daytime.

I can't see buying them to build an underground bunker. It's a death trap where all somebody has to do is plug up the ventilation pipe and you'll die.


----------



## hiwall

For what one shipping container costs, you could buy at least two self-contained used travel trailers that you could move easily yourself to most any location. Plus you could live in them with no changes or use them for camping until you needed them for SHTF. Put them in different spots and have two (or more) BOL. Build a cement wall around them (like some said for the shipping container) and bury them(be alot more comfortable inside). Save the shipping containers for shipping.


----------



## Frost

Im considering putting a Sc underground. it would be kept at a average temp of 55 degs. suitable for storage of canned goods. cans, dry goods, even water.

You asked if they are bullet proof. no. they are not. they are slightly stronger than the trailer you see going down the road. the frame is better but its still sheet metal.

please note. I did not say "to live in" its a can.
one way in. one way out. unless you dig access tunnels, and that's a lot of engineering.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

I want to put two of them at an L, underground as well, perhaps into a hillside, so mostly underground and just the doors facing out. Hopefully this will cut energy consumption, visual profile, and save me on reinforcing just the exposed parts rather than the whole thing. Should be fairly resilient against a variety of threats.


----------



## ezt11

There are some great ideas on this thread.
I myself have land in the southwestern dessert. I plan to do as I saw on a YouTube video where a man in a forrested area took 4 40ft. containers and placed 2 end to end, making an 80 ft. run. I'm guessing he put the other 2 the same way about 80ft. apart. He then had readily (sized) available premade trusses set for the roof and created an above ground "garage" type space open on both sides. He said that it was about 4000 sq ft inside. The containers could be used as living/sleeping areas for 1 family in each. He said he built it for $10,000 not including land.
I could further envision enclosing both open front and back openings with a sliding type barn door to further use the large space for common living area as well. My property is remote enough that hardly anyone would see it let alone get too it. if you get the chance too see this on youtube it is worth the time to see.


----------



## fedorthedog

A school is designed to support 1.5 times its weight on the roof. It would be an easy bury and make a decent shelter.


----------



## DJgang

ezt11 said:


> There are some great ideas on this thread.
> I myself have land in the southwestern dessert. I plan to do as I saw on a YouTube video where a man in a forrested area took 4 40ft. containers and placed 2 end to end, making an 80 ft. run. I'm guessing he put the other 2 the same way about 80ft. apart. He then had readily (sized) available premade trusses set for the roof and created an above ground "garage" type space open on both sides. He said that it was about 4000 sq ft inside. The containers could be used as living/sleeping areas for 1 family in each. He said he built it for $10,000 not including land.
> I could further envision enclosing both open front and back openings with a sliding type barn door to further use the large space for common living area as well. My property is remote enough that hardly anyone would see it let alone get too it. if you get the chance too see this on youtube it is worth the time to see.


I would love to see that you tube video, if you can find would you please post it?


----------



## bugoutbob

This site has a number of downloadable pdfs on the subject. I have no connection with them

http://www.paulsawyers.com/


----------



## RaigenB

Did anyone mention the cost of one? I've looked into these but didn't know a price.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Shipping Container Homes:

Shipping Container Homes - Cargo Container Homes

8 Eye-catching Shipping Container Homes - Mother Nature Network 

15 Iconic Residential Eco Shipping Container Homes - YouTube


----------



## sgaines13

*shipping containers*



shirls said:


> We have brought for our retirment 140 acres,, nice and rural, so that we can be self sufficent , run a few cattle, and hide away if things get bad. It already has a shed on t that has been made into a house, very cozy, but is a shed although it has flushing toilet and power and so on. We are thinking of building something more secure, that we can utilize in the mean time and use as a shelter if needed. We are thinking of using shipping container, lifted a foot of the ground and totally cover with concrete blocks.
> Would it be fire proof, ie. insulated from the heat by the concrete blocks?cyclone proof?because its so heavy. We are hoping because we are building it off the ground to have a trap door and a tunel off into the bush making an exteral exit. Would it be bullet proof, any ideas and thoughts welcome.


you could always buy two containers and place one undergound and the one on top of it. i heard if you go deep enough ( around 10 feet) the tempuratur remains constant( good for food storage). place the other container on top and across( like a T or a +) and lock or weld the two together. cut a hatch to the lower and you are good.


----------



## ENIGMA6

You will need to reinforce the sides as well to prevent ground pressure from bowing them inward. Also don't forget to put a sump under the CONEX so you can pump out any ground water that accumulates in the hole. There was a video on YOUTUBE using a CONEX as the basis for an underground shelter. It basically used the CONEX as the inner mold for poured concrete and the hole it sat in as the outer mold. Seem to remember final cost was $20k but that has been several years ago. Sturdy structure though. Hope this helps.


----------



## davjan4

Best container home site:

http://seacontainercabin.blogspot.com/


----------



## MEBound

davjan4 said:


> Best container home site:
> 
> http://seacontainercabin.blogspot.com/


That is awesome! I read the entire page and what he did was amazing.


----------

